# San Angelo State Park?



## BlueDog (Sep 4, 2005)

Fellas,

I need some help... I am working out here in the San Angelo area & I have a tariler here @ the state park. My question is: does the state park alow bow hunting for hogs year round, with the public land permit?? I have asked the ladies at the ranger station and they said they were not sure. I have looked all over TPWD website and found no answer. I figured before I pay the $48 for the annual permit (so I can look at the book), I would ask around. Thanks!!


----------



## forgot how to fish (Aug 8, 2010)

You might have to wait for the new TPWD public lands applications booklet to come out this August. If can lay my hands on APH booklet when I get home I'll repost.


----------



## forgot how to fish (Aug 8, 2010)

OK, it's on line. 
https://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/hunt/public/lands/table_contents/media/1166.pdf
Hogs - Archery only. 
Hmm? Deer too. 
Good luck Blue Dog


----------

